# Forum General General Discussion  Alexi is angry, so very angry...

## Alexi

Yep, I'm angry... real angry.   ::  Last time I tried posting on MasterRussian.com, I kept getting errors saying I wasn't able to.  
I browse today, and what do I see? What I wrote _was_ posted. You'd think this isn't a bad thing, except for the number of times an individual post was posted... 
Instead of been posted once, one message was posted... wait for it: 5 bloody times!!! 
I don't think that I'm a repetative person, but this error really makes me look like one...   ::    
PS- Sorry, it's a bad day and I feel like complaining

----------


## mike

I have never experienced this problem.  What were the errors?  And please, do not submit a post more than once.  If it showed up 5 times it is probably because you hit the Submit button 5 times.

----------


## Pravit

You could have just deleted them. Why doesn't anyone use the nice delete function?

----------


## MasterAdmin

I posted double post one time. But that was purely my fault--I clicked the submit button twice before the page refreshed. So, learm from other's mistakes   ::

----------


## Alexi

> I have never experienced this problem. What were the errors? And please, do not submit a post more than once. If it showed up 5 times it is probably because you hit the Submit button 5 times.

 If you're attacking my intelligence, no I didn't double-click; I had one really bizare error.   ::   
What happened was, I clicked the submit button. When I did, the screen changed to say there was some kind of error in posting, followed by an error code (don't ask, I don't remember). I gotta stress right here, _it wasn't a windows pop-up_; it was a message in the MasterRussian presentation (grey screen, same font), kinda like those messages you get after posting that say: "Your message has been successfully posted". 
It sounds like one of those UFO stories, seriously...   

> You could have just deleted them. Why doesn't anyone use the nice delete function?

 Strangely, Pravit, no I couldn't. After the error, I figured I'd log out and come back in. Instead, I got one of those wonderful system screens saying that the MasterRussian server could not be found.  
Well, I don't know what happened and I know people will always tell me that nothing did happen. But, still, 'the truth is out there'... 
BTW, thanks to the person that voted for the option saying my experience was a paradigm of MasterRussian; that was funny   ::

----------


## Friendy

> Instead, I got one of those wonderful system screens saying that the MasterRussian server could not be found.

 Maybe that's the reason why (problems with server)? 
By the way, it happened several times that I clicked the submit button more than once (once even more than 5 times  ::  ) but there was not even a double post. I guess it's because of bad connection. As far as I remember I had a double post only once and deleted it right away. And once it said something like "you can't submit the second message in such a short period after your previous one". So it always surprised me that some people have double posts rather often. I wonder if these are people with a very quick connection.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Actually, dear Alexi, I had a problem with the server fairly recently too. It said something like "Please make sure the /userlib and /shared folders are deleted"(I'm making up the folder names here) and it wouldn't let me post or even read other posts. Everyone experienced it. For a moment I thought I had been banned   ::

----------


## Alexi

> For a moment I thought I had been banned

 Yes, I know the feeling...   

> Actually, dear Alexi, I had a problem with the server fairly recently too. It said something like "Please make sure the /userlib and /shared folders are deleted"(I'm making up the folder names here) and it wouldn't let me post or even read other posts. Everyone experienced it.

 In your face, mike!...   ::  Oh, sorry, I forgot you're a moderator. I mean, there does seem to be the odd bizare problem in this forum that isn't the user's fault   ::

----------


## Pravit

Don't take mike so seriously. Besides, that was one of the most neutral posts of his I've ever read.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Actually, dear Alexi, I had a problem with the server fairly recently too. It said something like "Please make sure the /userlib and /shared folders are deleted"(I'm making up the folder names here) and it wouldn't let me post or even read other posts. Everyone experienced it. For a moment I thought I had been banned

 Pravit, I was updating the forum at that time. It took me about 5 minutes. It's funny that you caught me at this very moment. Do you ever leave the forum?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pravit

Sadly enough, I don't. I live in a cardboard box in "General Discussion" and I bother the people coming from "Getting started with Russian" with my long, boring, repetitive welcomes. However, Dogboy and EffMah noticed it too  ::  As well as Alexi, it seems. 
Also, maybe it's just my computer, but the  ::  smiley and the  ::  smiley are broken image links.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Теперь всё в порядке  ::   ::   ::

----------

